# Rebuilding my Smoke Unit....



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

I have an old Marx 1666 loco that has quit smoking. I think the wick (I think It's called a wick) is hardened. It will smoke lightly for about a minute or so, but then quits. Is there someplace on the Net that will explain how to rebuild the Stack smoker? Thanks to all who have given me advise in the past.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's pretty easy to open up the smoke unit and replace the wick, which is doubtless what you need to do. Can you post a picture of the smoke unit with the shell off the locomotive?


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

John, my camera is broken.  I'm glad to hear it's fairly easy to do. Can I buy a new Wick? If so, where?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, I use Tiki torch material, Home Depot or Lowes has it, as well as probably a bunch of other places. I just cut the outer covering off and all the nice soft stuff inside is perfect smoke unit wick.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Fantastic! Thanks John. WooHoo!


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

there are some really good "how-tos" around for doing those. I've seen where the holes are enlarged - while you are there any way- so the air (smoke) puffs out of there better.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

I just had my motor changed and the smoke unit stopped working. I guess the smoke unit is part of the motor? I'm clueless. If it is I had a good smoker until my motor was changed. I need to learn how to fix these old locos myself. I have a couple small 0-4-0 locos I need to service. Those will be good to fiddle with.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If they changed the motor and the smoke no longer works, my guess is they left a wire loose that powered the smoke unit.

Lionel has a video on enlarging the holes on earlier fan driven smoke units, it did make a noticeable difference on a couple of mine.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll get into the loco today and see what's up. I LOVE this hobby!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Party on!


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

I love it when someone comes over and see's my layout. It's a thrill watching them watch the trains. I need more locos!!


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

The smoker on a Marx 1666 loco is built into the motor block (along witht he e-unit). So if they just swapped out the motor it seems like they left your good smoker attached to the old motor and the replacement motor had a bad smoke unit attached. 

There are two small tabs at the bottom of the motor frame that hold the smoke unit in place. To remove the smoke unit, gently twist one of the tabs to straighten it and you should be able to wiggle the smoker around and get it off the frame. Then pop out the drive rod ends and snip or unsolder the wire from the terminal strip on the side of the e-unit.

You may want to check with whoever replaced the motor and see if they can send you your old smoker back.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Handyandy! Great information. Yes, they kept my good smoker. I won't be dealing with that serviceman again. Not only for this reason but others too. It's so hard to find someone who will deal with you in a nice manor. I'll use your information and repair my unit. With all the information I have in this thread I can do it. Thanks again!!


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's pretty easy to open up the smoke unit and replace the wick, which is doubtless what you need to do. Can you post a picture of the smoke unit with the shell off the locomotive?



have you opened a smoke unit for the marx 1666 and 666? i have tried, it doesn't look like it will come apart at all


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's a liquid smoke unit, it's pretty hard to imagine you can't replace the wick, that is a common replacement item.


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

The top of the 666/1666 smoke unit comes off easily. Take that off and add some fiberglass insulation to the smoke unit chamber. Put the cap back on and it should smoke much better. If that doesn't work, check for loose wires. The next step after that is to replace the smoke element.

Replacement Marx smoke unit elements are available from the Robert Grossman company for $2.50.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

I saw on the web that I can buy a replacement unit. I sent the loco to my repairman, & he said he cleaned it out. I've GOT to learn how to service my own stuff! Can't spend $60.00 every time something goes wrong. Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FlintNodule said:


> Thank you Handyandy! Great information. Yes, they kept my good smoker. I won't be dealing with that serviceman again. Not only for this reason but others too. It's so hard to find someone who will deal with you in a nice manor. I'll use your information and repair my unit. With all the information I have in this thread I can do it. Thanks again!!





FlintNodule said:


> I saw on the web that I can buy a replacement unit. I sent the loco to my repairman, & he said he cleaned it out. I've GOT to learn how to service my own stuff! Can't spend $60.00 every time something goes wrong. Thanks to everyone!!



How many service men do you have?
Did you send that twice or is this the same serviceman talked about?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you can handle basic hand tools, you can do the common service on PW model train stuff. There are a few things that might be a challenge, but most are pretty simple.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you can handle basic hand tools, you can do the common service on PW model train stuff. There are a few things that might be a challenge, but most are pretty simple.


And you can buy more trains with the 60 bucks instead.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And Ed makes a very good point!


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Haha.. I have one service man. I thought I'd give him another chance. He's a good egg. He's taken my train three times and not charged me for repairs. I was wrong when I said I could fix the 1666 myself.  I need to tear into one of my 490s & see what damage I can do. I've only gotten into this hobby in the past few months. I've got a lot to learn. As you can tell, I'm not very handy when it comes to model trains. I've book marked every thread so I can go back & review what everyone has told me & maybe I can start repairing my own stuff. I just need to jump in with both feet. Thanks to all!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Got to start somewhere, take one apart.  We'll help you get it back together.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you John! I'm buying a small book about cleaning and servicing my locos. Maybe I'll learn what all the parts of a motor are. When I read things like 'spray the armature with tuner cleaner' I don't even know what the armature is!  I don't even know if that statement is correct. Maybe I don't mean the armature, heck I'm in the dark. But with the help of all you good men I can do this! My trusty 490s have both petered out. I can't spend $60.00 on a loco that's not worth $10.00.  I'm in this hobby for the long haul, so I need to get cracking. I'm cleaning out my hobby room to make room for a wooden structure to house my layout. Oh gosh, the landscaping! Haha.. And I'm buying a Lionel 224 and passenger cars so I need to get on the stick. This will be my first Lionel train! WooHoo! I'm excited. Oh, the 224 has been serviced and all so I won't have any problems in the beginning. But I know I will in time. (Knock on wood)!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are tons of resources on the web as well, including maintenance manuals for many of the popular post-war and pre-war locomotives and tenders.

Here's a thread that has a bunch of the information compiled in one place: Looking For Information, you should find lots of reading material there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FlintNodule said:


> Thank you John! I'm buying a small book about cleaning and servicing my locos. Maybe I'll learn what all the parts of a motor are. When I read things like 'spray the armature with tuner cleaner' I don't even know what the armature is!  I don't even know if that statement is correct. Maybe I don't mean the armature, heck I'm in the dark. But with the help of all you good men I can do this! My trusty 490s have both petered out. I can't spend $60.00 on a loco that's not worth $10.00.  I'm in this hobby for the long haul, so I need to get cracking. I'm cleaning out my hobby room to make room for a wooden structure to house my layout. Oh gosh, the landscaping! Haha.. And I'm buying a Lionel 224 and passenger cars so I need to get on the stick. This will be my first Lionel train! WooHoo! I'm excited. Oh, the 224 has been serviced and all so I won't have any problems in the beginning. But I know I will in time. (Knock on wood)!




It is not hard at all to take them apart. 
It is getting them back together with no spare parts that is the hard part.:laugh:


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you John for the great link!! I need this kind of information. I'm the kind of person that needs to have lot's of reading material on a subject. I need to be shown just what something is. And yes Ed, I'm more worried about getting things back together than apart! Haha.. Thanks guys, your the best!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FlintNodule said:


> Thank you John for the great link!! I need this kind of information. I'm the kind of person that needs to have lot's of reading material on a subject. I need to be shown just what something is. And yes Ed, I'm more worried about getting things back together than apart! Haha.. Thanks guys, your the best!


If you have any parts left over throw them in your parts box.

Say you bought an engine for 10 bucks and you take it apart and don't fix it. Look at all the parts you have now? 10 bucks is a deal on parts, for that 10 buck engine you can probably sell the parts for 30.

For the 60 buck repair bill you could have bought 5 more engines.
Out of 6 engines you should be able to make 1 of them run.
And the other 5? LOOK AT ALL THE PARTS YOU HAVE NOW. 
150.00 worth of parts.
You gain the experience and all those parts too.
And/or a parts box filled with parts if you don't sell them.

I hope I made sense.
I am not even going to proofread this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I am not even going to proofread this.


Wise choice!


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh man, that's as clear as anything Ed. I understand. And while a get all these parts I'm learning what they do And what they are. So I'm going to get into one of my 490s! And what ever happens happens. Thank you for the advise. It's very clever!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Fling, there are a couple of things to do if you are going to get your locos back together. One, take pictures as you disassemble the loco. Two, don't bend or break anything when you take it apart. Not all locos will come totally apart as they may have pieces riveted together. Three, understand how the loco is supposed to work. This makes diagnosing problems possible. Four, if you kludge something to get it to work, make sure you can un-kludge it in the future. Five, make drawings of the wiring and take the time to understand how the electrical part of the loco works.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

servoguy said:


> Fling, there are a couple of things to do if you are going to get your locos back together. One, take pictures as you disassemble the loco. Two, don't bend or break anything when you take it apart. Not all locos will come totally apart as they may have pieces riveted together. Three, understand how the loco is supposed to work. This makes diagnosing problems possible. Four, if you kludge something to get it to work, make sure you can un-kludge it in the future. Five, make drawings of the wiring and take the time to understand how the electrical part of the loco works.



#6 take pictures of your steps and start a thread. 

Maybe someone will see something to help you out and ones like me who never had one of those engines will learn too.

In a short while we will all be calling you......King Of Marx.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

It is also sometimes worth while to get on Skype with someone who can help you. I did that with one guy and since I could see his loco, I could see that he had a wire soldered on the wrong lug. Very simple fix once the problem was identified.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

In that connection, I will help anyone via Skype if they want help. I have 61 years of experience fixing Lionel trains and many other things, and I have 49 years of experience as an electrical engineer doing things far more complex than trains.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Good points all Servo. Getting into a loco will help me learn. Great advise.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

big ed said:


> #6 take pictures of your steps and start a thread.
> 
> Maybe someone will see something to help you out and ones like me who never had one of those engines will learn too.
> 
> In a short while we will all be calling you......King Of Marx.


Haha..


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

lionellines said:


> The top of the 666/1666 smoke unit comes off easily. Take that off and add some fiberglass insulation to the smoke unit chamber. Put the cap back on and it should smoke much better. If that doesn't work, check for loose wires. The next step after that is to replace the smoke element.
> 
> Replacement Marx smoke unit elements are available from the Robert Grossman company for $2.50.


anyone got a picture of what a full Marx smoke unit is suppose to look like? I don't recall finding a cap on mine, and don't you have to pull the wick out from the coil of heating wire, or is it just pop the wick right next to the heating wire? I would like to see if I can get my Marx to really smoke... on a lighter note, I wish this guy was selling smoke units, for marx trains, unfortunately he stopped making them. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjuDk24ic5Y&feature=fvsr


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

I saw this video a few months ago, I commented on the vid hoping he would answer my request, but no, he's not keeping track of it. Man that baby smokes!


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

i emailed him asking if he still did those lol, he was nice about it though saying that he did not


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

Below is a link to an auction with photos of the smoke unit with a cap on top. 

I just stuffed my insulation (wicking) down the stack. It smokes like a son of a gun now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marx-1666-Or-666-Locomotive-Working-Smoker-Unit-Only-/140777721135?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20c7018d2f


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You are going to have to save or post the pictures the auction won't last as long as this thread.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, both of my 1666's are missing their smoke unit caps lol, I guess that I will have to buy a couple when i get a chance, and any specific size to the wick, or just as much as i can get in there?


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

Start with a small amount and add more as needed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You want to add wick but not block the air intake or output holes. Also, you need to make sure the wick goes to the bottom of the chamber and then comes up to firmly contact the bottom of the smoke resistor. Finally, I'd probably take the screws out so I could properly pack it, stuffing it down the stack probably isn't the best way to fix it.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

This smoke unit is very interesting! thanks.  Great tips, I really love this board.


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi everyone! I have a problem with my 666's smoke unit. It leaks like a screen. I've already tried peening over the rivets and tightening it up in the vise. No luck. The two halves seem to be just wide enough under the smoke unit chamber to allow it to leak. Does anyone know how to fix this without completely tearing the smoke unit apart?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

If the smoke unit works well, you could try sealing it with a coating of the old standard, JB Weld. It'll do amazing things, just be sure the surfaces are clean, use caution to not let it get into the piston area. Once it set, it's stuck for life.

Carl


----------



## Streamlined Steamroller (Apr 26, 2015)

Sounds good. Where would I put it? Will I have to remove the heating element?


----------



## jimtone (Nov 11, 2014)

Is the smoke fluid leaking thru the seams where the two sides make contact? Is it leaking out thru the bottom box where the black plastic vain is mounted?


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

The hardest part is getting all the wires stuffed back in, and then getting everything to work on the 1st test run.


----------

